# UTV plows and pictures



## truck713 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have noticed throught this site that BOSS makes UTV plows and after doing some searching I found out that meyer does aswell. I would like to see some pictures of the set ups for both and learn about the instalation. if you could help me out that would be great!!!!

BTW I'm looking at getting a John Deere 855D


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

I just put up some pictures of mine the other day. Here is the thread.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=117638

We have 8-12" on the way the next couple of days and it will get the real test.


----------



## truck713 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks gravelyguy, i saw your post the other day and thats what got me interested in the UTV plows. did you install the plow your self or did the boss dealer do it?


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

I put it on with the help of a friend. The wiring is tricky for me, but may be easy for you. It's not a big deal, but you will have to drill two holes in your front skid plate.

I looked at the Meyer plow in person and it is not built like the Boss. The Meyer that I saw was brand new mounted on a Kubota RTV and it was mounted through a front mounted 2" receiver. You can move a lot of snow with these blades, and I think it should be mounted better than that.

They all run about 3K +/-. The Boss appears to be the best by far.


----------



## Mark in Northern Iowa (1 mo ago)

Give some life to an old thread. 
.
"Wild Blue", Purchased OCT2021, a 2018 Honda Pioneer 1000-3, warn winch and 72" moose snow plow.
.








.
Yeah, I know, I posted this in my introduction. But it is such a good picture. hahaha!








.
My plowing area







.
Side hill snow plowing 2
.
Have a good day


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark in Northern Iowa said:


> Give some life to an old thread.
> .
> "Wild Blue", Purchased OCT2021, a 2018 Honda Pioneer 1000-3, warn winch and 72" moose snow plow.
> .
> ...


Watched a couple of your videos and notice you have a GSD... There's a "Mans Best Friend" thread and quite a few members have GSD's, check it out and post so pics. https://www.plowsite.com/threads/mans-best-friend.174993/page-337#post-2672505


----------



## BadMechanic (Dec 21, 2020)

Nice rig and pup! Looks like a good sized area to keep clean.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Not the best pic but Kubota 1100 and Snowdogg







v plow


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

sublime68charge said:


> Not the best pic but Kubota 1100 and Snowdogg
> View attachment 260428
> v plow


Getting to old to run the Rancher...


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

BUFF said:


> Getting to old to run the Rancher...


Nope I did a hour on the Rancher Yesterday Plowing 6" in single digit temps! I did put my Handle bar Mittens on to keep the hands warm which was nice. The Kubota is my Dad's primary Plow rig and his back up is Boomer Tractor Both Have Cab/Hear/Radio which make's snow removal nice. I still tough it out on my ATV's. I plow 2 driveway's in town with my rancher and then my home out in the country with my Foreman 450. It was brisk plowing yesterday that was for sure.

I want to build a 300 4x4 for plowing but the 300 I had got ran with low Oil and now needs fixing.

So the Rancher is plowing again!

If needed I can get the Kubota to use at my place and it is nice for plowing when its super cold and windy.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

sublime68charge said:


> Nope I did a hour on the Rancher Yesterday Plowing 6" in single digit temps! I did put my Handle bar Mittens on to keep the hands warm which was nice. The Kubota is my Dad's primary Plow rig and his back up is Boomer Tractor Both Have Cab/Hear/Radio which make's snow removal nice. I still tough it out on my ATV's. I plow 2 driveway's in town with my rancher and then my home out in the country with my Foreman 450. It was brisk plowing yesterday that was for sure.
> 
> I want to build a 300 4x4 for plowing but the 300 I had got ran with low Oil and now needs fixing.
> 
> ...


When I got home from plowing my route with a pickup I'd use my Grizzly at home to plow about 1/4 acre of area. Did to loosen up after being in a pickup for 6-8hrs and less gravel to rake back in the spring.
Only have hand guards which actually help quite a bit when the winds is blowing and I wear snowmobile gear.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I had my heavy winter gear cept I wish I would have grabbed my ski mask or a helmet as face got cold but that was it. Being on fire department means I have to be able to withstand weather no matter what so I tell myself atv plowing toughen me up for fire fighting when it's cold. Not that it's a smart idea but it's what I tell myself.


----------

